# Yet Another Topic on Postfix + TLS [solved]

## Dun

Si...un ennesimo topic su postfix, sasl e tsl  :Smile: 

Ho cercato dappertutto ma non purtroppo non ne esco proprio.

Il problema in breve è il seguente:

Se opero con telnet da localhost posso inizializzare senza problemi una connessione tsl:

```

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 gattaca.katarsi.net ESMTP Postfix

ehlo gattaca.katarsi.net

250-gattaca.katarsi.net

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 10240000

250-VRFY

250-ETRN

250-STARTTLS

250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

250 8BITMIME

starttls

220 Ready to start TLS

```

Il log di postfix in effetti mostra come il comando starttls venga ricevuto e di seguito accettato

```

gattaca postfix # cat /var/log/messages | tail -n 100 | grep [Tt][Ll][Ss]

Apr  2 16:41:03 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24621]: > gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: 250-STARTTLS

Apr  2 16:41:05 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24621]: < gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: starttls

Apr  2 16:41:05 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24621]: > gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: 220 Ready to start TLS

Apr  2 16:41:05 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24621]: setting up TLS connection from gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]

Apr  2 16:41:05 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24621]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: status

Apr  2 16:41:05 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24621]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: seed

Apr  2 16:41:05 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24621]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Apr  2 16:41:14 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24621]: lost connection after STARTTLS from gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]

```

Appena pero lancio telnet da remoto (da un'altra postazione) a seguito del seguente input e output

```

220 gattaca.katarsi.net ESMTP Postfix

ehlo gattaca.katarsi.net

250-gattaca.katarsi.net

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 10240000

250-VRFY

250-ETRN

250-STARTTLS

250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

250 8BITMIME

starttls

Componente di sicurezza 454 TLS non disponibile a causa di una temporanea interruzione

```

nel log addirittura non trovo la notifica che il client ha richiesto il comando starttls

```

gattaca postfix # cat /var/log/messages | tail -n 100 | grep [Tt][Ll][Ss]

Apr  2 16:43:28 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24632]: initializing the server-side TLS engine

Apr  2 16:43:28 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24632]: attr_clnt_create: transport=local endpoint=private/tlsmgr

Apr  2 16:43:28 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24632]: attr_clnt_connect: connected to private/tlsmgr

Apr  2 16:43:28 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24632]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: status

Apr  2 16:43:28 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24632]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: seed

Apr  2 16:43:28 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24632]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Apr  2 16:43:28 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24632]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: status

Apr  2 16:43:28 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24632]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: policy

Apr  2 16:43:28 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24632]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Apr  2 16:43:34 gattaca postfix/smtpd[24632]: > ip82-139-79-68.lijbrandt.net[82.139.79.68]: 250-STARTTLS

```

Non ne esco...non capisco proprio perché da remoto non funzioni.

Ah, tra parentesi, se ho un mail server residente a gattaca.katarsi.net, per questo nome devo creare un CNAME o un MX? L' MX record deve esistere solo per katarsi.net o proprio solo per gattaca.katarsi.net?

Di seguito posto inoltre l'output di postconf -n:

```

alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 20

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.2.5/html

inet_interfaces = all

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

local_recipient_maps = $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname

local_transport = local

mail_owner = postfix

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost

mydomain = katarsi.net

myhostname = gattaca.katarsi.net

mynetworks = 192.168.3.0/24, 192.168.0.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

myorigin = katarsi.net

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.2.5/readme

relocated_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtp_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.crt

smtp_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/gattaca.katarsi.net.crt

smtp_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/gattaca.katarsi.net.key

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtp_use_tls = yes

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain = katarsi.net

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.crt

smtpd_tls_auth_only = no

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/gattaca.katarsi.net.crt

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/gattaca.katarsi.net.key

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

smtpd_use_tls = yes

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

virtual_gid_maps = static:1002

virtual_mailbox_base = /

virtual_mailbox_domains = katarsi.net

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_uid_maps = static:1002

```

Aiutatemi vi prego  :Sad:   :Sad: Last edited by Dun on Mon Apr 03, 2006 2:07 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> smtp_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.crt
> 
> smtp_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/gattaca.katarsi.net.crt
> 
> smtp_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/gattaca.katarsi.net.key
> ...

 

così è questa accozzaglia di parametri (alcuni inventati)?

tutto quello che ti serve è questo:

```
# TLS settings:

#

smtpd_use_tls = yes

#smtpd_enforce_tls= no

smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

smtpd_tls_key_file = ...

smtpd_tls_cert_file = ...

smtpd_tls_CAfile = ...

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
```

e fai attenzione che c'è una bella differenza tra smtp e smtpd

----------

## Dun

Ehm...non è che li abbia messi a casaccio i parametri smtp_*   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Non mi risulta che alcun paraemtro di quelli sia inventato...lo scopo era di fargli utilizzare una connessione tls anche quando si connetteva a smtp remoti per consegnare la posta ad altri domini. Cmq la funzionalità per ora è opzionale e quindi ho sostituito l'intera lista di parametri con quelli da te consigliati.

Purtroppo l'errore e' sempre il medesimo  :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora... andiamo con calma.

una volta avviato il server verifica che non vengano segnalati errori nei log

poi dalla consolle locale tenta una connessione manuale:

```
telnet localhost 25

helo gino

mail from:<test@test.com>

rcpt to:<root@localhost>

data

.

```

se questo non riporta errori, tenta la connessione TLS: devi sostituire il comando helo con ehlo

vedi se anche questo va a buon fine. in questo caso il problema potrebbe non essere la configurazione di postfix, ma quella della rete (in sostanza... la connessione arriva si o no?)

----------

## Dun

Niente errori nei log al riavvio:

```

gattaca postfix # /etc/init.d/postfix stop

 * Stopping postfix ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

gattaca postfix # /etc/init.d/postfix start

 * Starting postfix ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

gattaca postfix # cat /var/log/messages | tail -n 20

.. .. ..

Apr  2 19:45:35 gattaca postfix/postfix-script: stopping the Postfix mail system

Apr  2 19:45:35 gattaca postfix/master[14306]: terminating on signal 15

Apr  2 19:45:39 gattaca postfix/postfix-script: starting the Postfix mail system

Apr  2 19:45:39 gattaca postfix/master[14447]: daemon started -- version 2.2.5, configuration /etc/postfix

```

L'invio di mail, anche sotto autenticazione dell smtp viene effettuato senza problemi.

Da locale riesco ad inizializzare la connessione tls ma non a fare altro:

```

gattaca postfix # telnet localhost 25

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 gattaca.katarsi.net ESMTP Postfix

ehlo katarsi.net

250-gattaca.katarsi.net

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 10240000

250-VRFY

250-ETRN

250-STARTTLS

250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

250 8BITMIME

starttls

220 Ready to start TLS

auth plain

Connection closed by foreign host.

gattaca postfix # 

```

La porzione di log che risulta dal tentativo e' la seguente:

```

Apr  2 19:35:51 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: connect from gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]

Apr  2 19:35:51 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_list_match: gattaca.katarsi.net: no match

Apr  2 19:35:51 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_list_match: 127.0.0.1: no match

Apr  2 19:35:51 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_list_match: gattaca.katarsi.net: no match

Apr  2 19:35:51 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_list_match: 127.0.0.1: no match

Apr  2 19:35:51 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_hostname: gattaca.katarsi.net ~? 192.168.3.0/24

Apr  2 19:35:51 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_hostaddr: 127.0.0.1 ~? 192.168.3.0/24

Apr  2 19:35:51 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_hostname: gattaca.katarsi.net ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Apr  2 19:35:51 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_hostaddr: 127.0.0.1 ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Apr  2 19:35:51 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_hostname: gattaca.katarsi.net ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Apr  2 19:35:51 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_hostaddr: 127.0.0.1 ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Apr  2 19:35:51 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: > gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: 220 gattaca.katarsi.net ESMTP Postfix

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: < gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: ehlo katarsi.net

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: > gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: 250-gattaca.katarsi.net

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: > gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: 250-PIPELINING

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: > gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: 250-SIZE 10240000

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: > gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: 250-VRFY

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: > gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: 250-ETRN

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: > gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: 250-STARTTLS

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: > gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: 250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_list_match: gattaca.katarsi.net: no match

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_list_match: 127.0.0.1: no match

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: > gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: 250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: > gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: 250 8BITMIME

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: < gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: starttls

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: > gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: 220 Ready to start TLS

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: setting up TLS connection from gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: send attr request = seed

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: send attr size = 32

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: status

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: input attribute name: status

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: input attribute value: 0

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: seed

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: input attribute name: seed

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: input attribute value: N8ve8lTs5nvTdUnAzoA72lbFrafo+qTusV7wLtg4qhQ=

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: input attribute name: (end)

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: SSL_accept error from gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: -1

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: warning: TLS library problem: 14138:error:140760FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:unknown protocol:s23_srvr.c:589:

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_hostname: gattaca.katarsi.net ~? 192.168.3.0/24

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_hostaddr: 127.0.0.1 ~? 192.168.3.0/24

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_hostname: gattaca.katarsi.net ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_hostaddr: 127.0.0.1 ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_hostname: gattaca.katarsi.net ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_hostaddr: 127.0.0.1 ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: lost connection after STARTTLS from gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: disconnect from gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: master_notify: status 1

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: connection closed

```

La parte SSL_accept error from ga... penso sia identificativa del fatto che anche da lato client si dovrebbe cominciare a "parlare" crittato.

Si puo' dire quindi che il problema sia la cfg di rete sec te?

----------

## makoomba

posta il log della sessione remota, partendo da "connect from"

----------

## Dun

La cosa curiosa come vedrai e' che sembra che il comando starttls non arrivi proprio a postfix...cmq:

Comandi del client:

```

220 gattaca.katarsi.net ESMTP Postfix

ehlo katarsi.net

250-gattaca.katarsi.net

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 10240000

250-VRFY

250-ETRN

250-STARTTLS

250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

250 8BITMIME

starttls

Componente di sicurezza 454 TLS non disponibile a causa di una temporanea interruzione

... alla fine chiudo la connessione ...

^]

```

Questo e' il log a partire dal restart del server. (in master.cf ovviamente smtp e' settato con lo switch -v)

```

Apr  2 20:01:12 gattaca postfix/postfix-script: stopping the Postfix mail system

Apr  2 20:01:12 gattaca postfix/master[14616]: terminating on signal 15

Apr  2 20:01:14 gattaca postfix/postfix-script: starting the Postfix mail system

Apr  2 20:01:14 gattaca postfix/master[14853]: daemon started -- version 2.2.5, configuration /etc/postfix

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  mail

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  ipv4

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: name_mask: ipv4

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  gattaca.katarsi.net

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  katarsi.net

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  Postfix

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  postfix

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  postfix

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  postdrop

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: expand $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost -> gattaca.katarsi.net, localhost.katarsi.net, localhost

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  katarsi.net

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  /usr/lib/postfix

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  /usr/sbin

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  /var/spool/postfix

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  pid

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  all

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  double-bounce

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  nobody

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  20050719

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  2.2.5

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  hash

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  deferred, defer

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: expand $mydestination -> gattaca.katarsi.net, localhost.katarsi.net, localhost

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: expand $relay_domains -> gattaca.katarsi.net, localhost.katarsi.net, localhost

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  TZ MAIL_CONFIG

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  MAIL_CONFIG MAIL_DEBUG MAIL_LOGTAG TZ XAUTHORITY DISPLAY

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  subnet

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  +=

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  -=+

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  debug_peer_list,fast_flush_domains,mynetworks,permit_mx_backup_networks,qmqpd_authorized_clients,relay_domains,smtpd_access_maps

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  bounce

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  cleanup

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  defer

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  pickup

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  qmgr

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  rewrite

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  showq

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  error

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  flush

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  verify

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  trace

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: expand ${config_directory}/prng_exch -> /etc/postfix/prng_exch

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  /etc/postfix/gattaca.katarsi.net.crt

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  /etc/postfix/gattaca.katarsi.net.key

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: expand $smtpd_tls_dcert_file -> 

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  /etc/postfix/cacert.crt

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: expand $smtp_tls_cert_file -> 

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: expand $smtp_tls_dcert_file -> 

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  2

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  1

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  1000s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  1000s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  10s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  10s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  500s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  500s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  18000s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  18000s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  192.168.3.0/24, 192.168.0.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: inet_addr_local: configured 4 IPv4 addresses

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  550

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: expand $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name -> gattaca.katarsi.net ESMTP Postfix

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  resource, software

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  postmaster

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: expand $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname -> mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf unix:passwd.byname

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  noanonymous

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  smtpd

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  katarsi.net

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  CONNECT GET POST

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  <>

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  postmaster

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: expand $authorized_verp_clients -> 

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: expand $myhostname -> gattaca.katarsi.net

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: expand ${smtpd_client_connection_limit_exceptions:$mynetworks} -> 192.168.3.0/24, 192.168.0.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  permit_inet_interfaces

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: expand $smtpd_sasl_security_options -> noanonymous

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  yes

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  yes

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  yes

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  no

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  yes

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  3s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  3s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  1000s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  1000s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: process generation: 3 (3)

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: user = *********

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: password = *********

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: dbname = katarsimail

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: result_format = %s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_int: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: expansion_limit = 0

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: query = <NULL>

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: table = alias

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: select_field = destination

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: where_field = alias

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: additional_conditions = 

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: domain = 

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: hosts = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: user = *********

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: password = *********

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: dbname = katarsimail

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: result_format = %s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_int: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: expansion_limit = 0

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: query = <NULL>

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: table = users

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: select_field = maildir

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: where_field = email

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: additional_conditions = and postfix = 'y'

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: domain = 

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: hosts = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_open: unix:passwd.byname

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: user = *********

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: password = *********

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: dbname = katarsimail

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: result_format = %s

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_int: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: expansion_limit = 0

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: query = <NULL>

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: table = virtual

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: select_field = destination

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: where_field = email

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: additional_conditions = 

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: domain = 

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: hosts = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? debug_peer_list

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? fast_flush_domains

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? mynetworks

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? relay_domains

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? smtpd_access_maps

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: smtpd_sasl_initialize: SASL config file is smtpd.conf

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: attr_clnt_create: transport=local endpoint=private/tlsmgr

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: attr_clnt_connect: connected to private/tlsmgr

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: send attr request = seed

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: send attr size = 32

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: status

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: input attribute name: status

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: input attribute value: 0

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: seed

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: input attribute name: seed

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: input attribute value: qDzD+6wDsvs82VuBsh7c6zZ0RxHNyjz+0aTL/ipse6U=

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: input attribute name: (end)

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: send attr request = policy

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: status

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: input attribute name: status

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: input attribute value: 0

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: policy

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: input attribute name: policy

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: input attribute value: 0

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: input attribute name: (end)

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: attr_clnt_create: transport=local endpoint=private/anvil

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: connection established

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: master_notify: status 0

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: name_mask: resource

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: name_mask: software

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: name_mask: noanonymous

... Riporto pure la parte sopra..magari utile per diagnostica ...

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: connect from unknown[192.168.3.234]

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_list_match: 192.168.3.234: no match

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_list_match: 192.168.3.234: no match

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 192.168.3.0/24

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_hostaddr: 192.168.3.234 ~? 192.168.3.0/24

Apr  2 20:01:31 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: > unknown[192.168.3.234]: 220 gattaca.katarsi.net ESMTP Postfix

Apr  2 20:01:35 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: < unknown[192.168.3.234]: ehlo katarsi.net

Apr  2 20:01:35 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: > unknown[192.168.3.234]: 250-gattaca.katarsi.net

Apr  2 20:01:35 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: > unknown[192.168.3.234]: 250-PIPELINING

Apr  2 20:01:35 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: > unknown[192.168.3.234]: 250-SIZE 10240000

Apr  2 20:01:35 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: > unknown[192.168.3.234]: 250-VRFY

Apr  2 20:01:35 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: > unknown[192.168.3.234]: 250-ETRN

Apr  2 20:01:35 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: > unknown[192.168.3.234]: 250-STARTTLS

Apr  2 20:01:35 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: > unknown[192.168.3.234]: 250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

Apr  2 20:01:35 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Apr  2 20:01:35 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_list_match: 192.168.3.234: no match

Apr  2 20:01:35 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: > unknown[192.168.3.234]: 250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

Apr  2 20:01:35 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: > unknown[192.168.3.234]: 250 8BITMIME

... Dopo aver chiuso la connessione dal client ...

Apr  2 20:05:10 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: < unknown[192.168.3.234]: QUIT

Apr  2 20:05:10 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: > unknown[192.168.3.234]: 221 Bye

Apr  2 20:05:10 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 192.168.3.0/24

Apr  2 20:05:10 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: match_hostaddr: 192.168.3.234 ~? 192.168.3.0/24

Apr  2 20:05:10 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: disconnect from unknown[192.168.3.234]

Apr  2 20:05:10 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: master_notify: status 1

Apr  2 20:05:10 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: connection closed

Apr  2 20:05:10 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14860]: private/tlsmgr stream disconnect

```

A questo punto posto anche il file master.cf.....non si sa mai  :Very Happy: 

```

gattaca ~ # cat /etc/postfix/master.cf 

#

# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format

# of the file, see the Postfix master(5) manual page.

#

# ==========================================================================

# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args

#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)

# ==========================================================================

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -v

#submission inet n      -       n       -       -       smtpd

#       -o smtpd_etrn_restrictions=reject

#       -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject

#smtps    inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#submission   inet    n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_etrn_restrictions=reject

#  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#628      inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr

tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

        -o fallback_relay=

#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

#

# ====================================================================

# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual

# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.

#

# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery

# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}

# and other message envelope options.

# ====================================================================

#

# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.

# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1

#

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

#

# The Cyrus deliver program has changed incompatibly, multiple times.

#

old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)

# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1

cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

#

# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.

#

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

#

# Other external delivery methods.

#

ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient

gattaca ~ # 

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

a me sembra che ci sia qualcosa che non va nel tuo postfix. guarda qui:

```

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_list_match: gattaca.katarsi.net: no match

Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_list_match: 127.0.0.1: no match

...

Apr  2 19:35:57 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: input attribute name: (end)

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: SSL_accept error from gattaca.katarsi.net[127.0.0.1]: -1

Apr  2 19:35:59 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: warning: TLS library problem: 14138:error:140760FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:unknown protocol:s23_srvr.c:589:

```

prima domanda: hai compilato postfix con il corretto supporto SSL? openssl è a posto?

hai fatto un emerge --sync prima di compilare postfix

seconda cosa: teniamo bene in considerazione la differenza che c'è tra TLS e SSL.

terzo: quelle prima due righe che ho citato a me puzzano un bel po'...

fai una cosa: definisci mynetworks su una subnet dalla quale puoi mandare una mail senza autenticazione. in questo modo, saltando il passaggio dell'autenticazione, puoi vedere chiaramente se il problema sta nell'instaurazione della connessione SSL/TLS o nell'autenticazione stessa.

se questo va a buon fine allora è un problema di autenticazione.

io credo sia probabile che tu stia confondendo TLS con SSL, e che tu stia cercando di usare i meccanismi di uno con l'altro, oppure che ci sia effettivamente un difetto di configurazione a livello della libreria SASL

----------

## Dun

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> a me sembra che ci sia qualcosa che non va nel tuo postfix. guarda qui:
> 
> ```
> 
> Apr  2 19:35:55 gattaca postfix/smtpd[14138]: match_list_match: gattaca.katarsi.net: no match
> ...

 

Ricompilato ieri pure....use a posto

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/postfix-2.2.5  -hardened +ipv6 -ldap -mailwrapper -mbox +mysql -nis +pam -postgres +sasl (-selinux) +ssl -vda 0 kB 

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> seconda cosa: teniamo bene in considerazione la differenza che c'ï¿½ tra TLS e SSL.
> 
> terzo: quelle prima due righe che ho citato a me puzzano un bel po'...
> ...

 

Ufff..e quindi?   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

e quindi cosa? vuoi implementare TLS o SSL?

la questione cambia eccome

----------

## Dun

TLS senza alcun dubbio...le guide che ho seguito erano tutte su TLS. SSL inoltre richiede che il demone stia su un altra porta, no?

Cmq ho provato il tutto togliendo l autenticazione e i sintomi sono gli stessi. Uguali in tutti i frangenti  :Sad: 

Aggiungo che inolte ho ricompilato anche openssl e fatto un revdep-rebuild per sicurezza ma niente  :Sad: 

Non ho assolutamente idee su come procedere  :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora... sei cosciente del fatto che TLS non è supportato dai client Microsoft, ma che puoi accedere alla mailbox solo con i vari thunderbird, kmail. evolution, ecc...?

questa è una cosa che devi mettere in conto. se non puoi permetterti di escludere una intera categoria di client, devi implementare il doppio servizio.

ora vediamo di capire cosa non va: sei in grado di escludere un difetto di configurazione di SASL? non è possibile che sia quello a non funzionare, e che invece postfix sia a posto?

e prima ancora... sei certo di poter escludere un difetto nella configurazione del tuo firewall?

----------

## Dun

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> allora... sei cosciente del fatto che TLS non è supportato dai client Microsoft, ma che puoi accedere alla mailbox solo con i vari thunderbird, kmail. evolution, ecc...?
> 
> questa è una cosa che devi mettere in conto. se non puoi permetterti di escludere una intera categoria di client, devi implementare il doppio servizio.
> 
> 

 

Cosa che sapevo. Avevo messo in conto di lavorarci piu avanti.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ora vediamo di capire cosa non va: sei in grado di escludere un difetto di configurazione di SASL? non è possibile che sia quello a non funzionare, e che invece postfix sia a posto?
> 
> 

 

Si. Anche perche' ho appena provato rapidamento a commentare tutto cio' che riguarda sasl sul main.cf (il server non annuncia piu' la possibilita' di autenticarsi) e l'effetto non cambia di una virgola.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e prima ancora... sei certo di poter escludere un difetto nella configurazione del tuo firewall?

 

Ok. Oltre ad aprire la porta 25 cosa devo fare considerando che le policies di OUTPUT sono comunque in ACCEPT?

Ho fatto cmq delle prove mettendo come default policy ACCEPT su INPUT pure pensando ad una cosa del genere.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> Si. Anche perche' ho appena provato rapidamento a commentare tutto cio' che riguarda sasl sul main.cf (il server non annuncia piu' la possibilita' di autenticarsi) e l'effetto non cambia di una virgola.
> 
> 

 si, ma accidenti... non è questo il modo di fare. stai facendo cose a caso, che non ti portano a niente, dovresti lavorare con metodo!

se disattivi ogni riferimento a SASL è ovvio che succede quello che hai detto, perché di solito postfix ragiona così:

- funziona da open-relay, oppure:

- permette di fare relay solo a chi si autentica

- se è implementato TLS/SSL, l'autenticazione è subordinata all'utilizzo della crittografia.

in sostanza tu non puoi assolutamente escludere che il problema non sia postfix ma SASL.

estendi mynetworks ad una subnet dalla quale puoi fare delle prove. nel file di configurazione di postfix imposti l'accettazione senza autenticazione necessaria da mynetworks.

in questo modo puoi testare l'invio in chiaro, l'invio crittografato (impostando di usare forzatamente TLS sul client) e NON l'autenticazione

se questa prova va a buon fine vuol dire che è l'autenticazione SASL che non funziona. falla, che almeno facciamo un po' di chiarezza, almeno su quello

----------

## Dun

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Si. Anche perche' ho appena provato rapidamento a commentare tutto cio' che riguarda sasl sul main.cf (il server non annuncia piu' la possibilita' di autenticarsi) e l'effetto non cambia di una virgola.
> 
>  si, ma accidenti... non è questo il modo di fare. stai facendo cose a caso, che non ti portano a niente, dovresti lavorare con metodo!
> 
> se disattivi ogni riferimento a SASL è ovvio che succede quello che hai detto, perché di solito postfix ragiona così:
> ...

 

Ma infatti l'estensione di mynetworks ad una subnet particolare l ho gia fatto. E l'invio delle mail da non autenticato ha successo. Appena richiedo tls ho lo stesso problema da remoto.

Cmq in parte hai ragione. Vedo di fare test estesi con l'aiuto di un altra macchina partendo da un file di configurazione vergine senza SASL installato.

A presto per ulteriori nuove  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

abbi pazienza, e cerca di mandare i log (con un livello di verbosity non eccessivo, ovviamente) dal momento in cui premi il pulsante INVIA del tuo client, e nulla di più

forse riusciamo a cavarcela prima di domani

EDIT: accidenti, è già domani!

----------

## Dun

Adesso non voglio dire....ma:

Postfix con tutte le use al minimo installato su una macchina pulita

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/postfix-2.2.5  -hardened -ipv6 -ldap -mailwrapper -mbox -mysql -nis +pam -postgres -sasl (-selinux) +ssl -vda 0 kB 

```

L'errore da remoto e' lo stesso lasciando tutti i cfg a default!!! Ma e' possibile che siano i certificati a sto punto?

Ho provato anche ad usare quelli dati assieme a postfix senza risultato pero  :Sad: 

```

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.key

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.crt

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.pem

```

----------

## Dun

Grandi novita'....

Sono in fase di analisi quindi le informazioni che raccolto sono parziali.

La questione rimane valida sia nel caso di firewall abilitato che disabilitato.

Windows -> Errore 454

Gentoo su VMware con connessione all'esterno via NAT -> Errore 454

Debian su VMware con connessione all'esterno via Bridge -> SUCCESS!

Scrutando il tutto via ethereal pare proprio che il pacchetto contenente la richiesta non venga proprio spedito dalla macchina ospite (caso di windows). 

UPDATE:

Oki. Non avevo considerato cosa c'era in comune alle due macchine provate....

Scusate tantissimo per il tempo rubato...e' veramente una cavolata:

Norton Antivirus si interpone proprio nello stack TCP per controllare le email...avere attivato il check delle mail in uscito porta al fallimento del comando STARTTLS.

Scusate ancora   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

